#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > مشکل: ایراد در زیرنویس فارسی

## c12au6

با سلام
آیا زیرنویس فارسی فیلمهای dvd وجود داره؟چون من زیرنویس mkv که add میکنم بعدش که میره ترک بعدی باز از اول میاد

----------

*ADALAT*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## azadmol

سلام
از چه نوع پلیری استفاده میکنی ؟
اگه فیلم زیرنویس همراش باشه لازم به اضافه کردن زیرنویس نیست فقط باید اونو انتخاب کنی چونکه در بعضی از مواقعه که زیرنویس فارسی نمیاد دلیلش اینکه اون فیلم دارای چند زیرنویس هست یا که اصلا زیرنویس نداره . بهتره پلیری که استفاده میکنی رو اعلام کنی تا بهتر راهنمایی تون بکنم
موفق باشی

----------

*ADALAT*,*cybernova*,*nekooee*

----------


## c12au6

km player
مشکل اینه که زیرنویس هست ولی ماله فرمت mkv  720 ولی فیلم dvd با چهارترک

----------

*ADALAT*

----------


## azadmol

سلام
حالا منظور تو گرفتم :ایراد در زیرنویس فارسی: 
زیرنویس واسه این مورد شما وجود نداره که مخصوص فیلم های dvd باشه .
شما سه تا راه دارین.
1-زیرنویس رو به چهار قسمت تعریف کنید : یعنی اینکه همون زیرنویس رو ویرایش کنید (البته اگه زیرنویس srt باشه وگرنه به کوچه بن بست میخوری) و به چهار قسمت مجزا تقسیم کنی به این صورت که مثلا شما زیرنویسی داری به نام azad-mkv720.srt همین رو چهار بار کپی و پیس میکنی و به ترتیب میکنی به این صورت:
azad1.srt
azad2.srt
azad3.srt
azad4.srt
بعد میایی اون چهار پارت فیلم رو هم نام اینا میکنی . حالا باید از طریق km زیرنویس ها رو هماهنگ کنی اما با splayer راحتر میتونی این کار رو انجام بدی و دیگه زیرنویس خراب نشه و دفعه های بعدی که خواستی فیلم نیگا کنی نخوای زیرنویس رو تنظیم کنی

2- هر چهار پارت فیلم رو به یک پارت تبدیل کنید و اونو تبدیل به فرمت دیگه کنی و از زیرنویسی که داری استفاده کنی با این برنامه:
http://www.sarzamindownload.com/966/...t-DVD-Ripper-3

3 - بیخیال فیلم بشی و مثل بچه ادم اونو دانلود کن از اینترنت والا :ایراد در زیرنویس فارسی: 

موفق باشی

----------

*cybernova*

----------


## @mahmoud

شما اگه دی وی دی کامل فیلم رو داری فیلم رو بصورت درست اجرا کن ( طوری که منو تو دسترس باشه و بتونی انتخاب کنی پخش فیلم رو) اونوقت دیگه با ۴ تیکه مواجه نیستی و فیلم یه تیکه میشه و میتونی زیر نویس رو بطور عادی استفاده کنی.

برای اجرای درست فیلم یه راه اینه که پوشه video_ts رو کامل تو برنامه درگ کنی یا راه دیگه اش اینکه از داخل پوشه فایل VIDEO_TS.IFO رو تو برنامه درگ کنی.
در آخر هم بعد انتخاب و پخش فیلم زیر نویس رو درگ کنی تو برنامه.

----------

*cybernova*

----------


## reza_rojin

میشه برادر

با برنامه مدیا پلیر کلاسیک 
اول پوشه video ts ر بکش تو برنامه media player clasiu  در آخر هم فایل زیرنویست رو بکش

----------

